# lets go for the prettiest flower competition...



## toffee (Mar 26, 2020)

*something on a lighter note ' put up your best flower /or plant pic  up- and I will pick who I think the winner is 
on Friday- there will be a 1st  2nd  3rd ...good luck ….

*


----------



## Devi (Mar 26, 2020)

Where is everybody getting all these pictures?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 26, 2020)

Devi said:


> Where is everybody getting all these pictures?


RE: Flower Pictures - Good point.  They should be flowers/plants that you have, not photos off the net, I would think.  It isn't clear.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

Devi said:


> Where is everybody getting all these pictures?


Just google them


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

Empty said:


> RE: Flower Pictures - Good point.  They should be flowers/plants that you have, not photos off the net, I would think.  It isn't clear.


Not so, you can just post any picture of a flower... Toffee, has just made a lighthearted competition for fun, there are no prizes.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2020)

Devi said:


> Where is everybody getting all these pictures?


Mine are always my own pictures but  to each their own.


----------



## Devi (Mar 26, 2020)

Ah, okay. Just wondered.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Not so, you can just post any picture of a flower... Toffee, has just made a lighthearted competition for fun, there are no prizes.


Ah, I see.  Thanks!  I may try to get a picture of my orchids that are in bloom.  Or, if they didn't get ruined by my hard-drive crash, one with a butterfly from last year.  Still, flowers are inspiring.  LOL - my weeds were already flowering - and the snow is barely melted around them!  I weeded yesterday.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Mine are always my own pictures but  to each their own.


yes mine tend to be my own, but they don't need to be... these are my flowers


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

..and these are my potted spring bulbs at the moment.. took this photo yesterday...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

Empty said:


> Ah, I see.  Thanks!  I may try to get a picture of my orchids that are in bloom.  Or, if they didn't get ruined by my hard-drive crash, one with a butterfly from last year.  Still, flowers are inspiring.  LOL - my weeds were already flowering - and the snow is barely melted around them!  I weeded yesterday.


 orchids are so beautiful... if you can grow them in your own garden you're so lucky...


----------



## toffee (Mar 26, 2020)

just to make it clearer they can be off the internet or your own -keep them coming ...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 12, 2020)

What happened to this contest and who is the winner?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeahhhh.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)

*waits with the girls*


----------



## Gaer (Apr 12, 2020)

I vote for the lilacs!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes mine tend to be my own, but they don't need to be... these are my flowers


No they don’t have to be. I’m not sure why I felt the need to add that. I often use pictures from the net elsewhere and enjoy doing so.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 13, 2020)

On my window sill. Mums.


----------



## drifter (Apr 13, 2020)

My own.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes mine tend to be my own, but they don't need to be... these are my flowers
> 
> that composition is fantastic


----------



## drifter (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Apr 14, 2020)

Not sure if the comp is on or off but, here goes .....


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 14, 2020)

My entry


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

thank you Camper...


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 14, 2020)

Empty said:


> RE: Flower Pictures - Good point.  They should be flowers/plants that you have, not photos off the net, I would think.  It isn't clear.



There should be two categories.  It takes a lot of knowledge of photography to take a good picture.  Lighting.  Composition. etc.  

So when you are competing with the world wide web give someone credit.

The picture I took of the chrysanthemums was taken at night so the background would be dark with the white flowers.  I thought that was pretty innovative.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 14, 2020)

Blooming now in my garden:


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Blooming now in my garden:
> 
> View attachment 99383
> 
> ...


Nice.nDo you know the names of the flowers?


----------



## Liberty (Apr 14, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Nice.nDo you know the names of the flowers?


Well I've got a lot more types  blooming now, but these flowers are Iris and the other pic is Variegated Ginger.   Have some gorgeous 
red lilies if I can locate the pic...lol.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2020)

Finally found the connector cord to the camera - Silly me, I should never put things in LOGICAL places!  Here is a compo of the orchids that are currently blooming (4/12).


----------



## Liberty (Apr 14, 2020)

Empty said:


> Finally found the connector cord to the camera - Silly me, I should never put things in LOGICAL places!  Here is a compo of the orchids that are currently blooming (4/12).
> 
> View attachment 99387


Oh, those orchids are beautiful.  I assume you raise them inside all year?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Oh, those orchids are beautiful.  I assume you raise them inside all year?


In Ohio, for sure!  I could set them out in the summer, but then the bugs would attack!  They are quite content where they are, safe and sound by a west-facing window wall.  I love when the sun shines through them - a bit of happiness while stuck at home     (-:


----------



## Liberty (Apr 14, 2020)

Ok, Empty...found the Red Lily pics...they're blooming right now and we got them from an old old house and stuck them in our ground right out in front of the house.  They bloom every April.  I divide them often and give the new starters to friends:


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Ok, Empty...found the Red Lily pics...they're blooming right now and we got them from an old old house and stuck them in our ground right out in front of the house.  They bloom every April.  I divide them often and give the new starters to friends:
> 
> View attachment 99395
> View attachment 99396


Do you ship???  I'm so envious that you are so far ahead of me in the growing season!  I have seen some of these (or similar) in Ohio and lusted after them - gorgeous!


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm surprised no daffodils.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 14, 2020)

Empty said:


> Do you ship???  I'm so envious that you are so far ahead of me in the growing season!  I have seen some of these (or similar) in Ohio and lusted after them - gorgeous!


Sure...just be sure I've got your address.  I usually send/give them away in the fall so that would be perfect for you to stick in the groune for the following spring blooms, I'd think.  There are way over a hundred or two bulbs in the group.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I'm surprised no daffodils.


I'd have to walk in the cold and mud to get pics of daffodils - and, I'm a wimp!


----------



## Liberty (Apr 14, 2020)

Empty said:


> I'd have to walk in the cold and mud to get pics of daffodils - and, I'm a wimp!


We don't have daffodils here in this part of Texas...lots of other wildflowers, but the squirrels would eat the daff bulbs I think.

We have something blooming all year long.  In the winter its normally Camellias and Sweet Olive.  Then the wildflowers take over in Feb-May.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> We don't have daffodils here in this part of Texas...lots of other wildflowers, but the squirrels would eat the daff bulbs I think.
> 
> We have something blooming all year long.  In the winter its normally Camellias and Sweet Olive.  Then the wildflowers take over in Feb-May.


Camellias in winter!  Wildflowers in February! Sigh ... you are breaking my heart.  Our squirrels don't mess with the daffodils.  Neither do the deer, who eat the orange daylilies and hostas - yum, yum.  Back to daffodils, the bulbs will bloom in pots filled with water and gravel indoors.  They are pretty, but common as dirt around here.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 14, 2020)

Neither of these are really pretty, but I'm wondering if any of you experts know what they are?

This is one a neighbor gave me some years ago. This pik is a couple of years old, it will not flower for a couple of weeks yet:




I snapped this today, it is a wildflower that grows around here. The whole thing is only 3-4 inches tall:


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2020)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I personally love these.  But, unfortunately, I was going to ask YOU what they were!


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 14, 2020)

The red one was identified by an app that I have as Scarlet Pimpernel. Perfect name.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 15, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Neither of these are really pretty, but I'm wondering if any of you experts know what they are?
> 
> 
> Camper6 said:
> ...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I'm surprised no daffodils.


 Me and the Daffodils....


----------



## Liberty (Apr 15, 2020)

Empty said:


> Camellias in winter!  Wildflowers in February! Sigh ... you are breaking my heart.  Our squirrels don't mess with the daffodils.  Neither do the deer, who eat the orange daylilies and hostas - yum, yum.  Back to daffodils, the bulbs will bloom in pots filled with water and gravel indoors.  They are pretty, but common as dirt around here.


Love the fragrance of the Sweet Olive bushes - they bloom in the dead of winter.  My mother planted it by all the outside doorways.  Have Star Jasmine and my favorite - a gigantic bush of Root Beer Jasmine blooming right now. The Root Beer Jasmine climbs up an old oak tree and trails blooming vines all the way down to the ground, perfuming the air all around.  By the way...do know about your winters in Ohio.  Son lives in Columbus and hub and I were raised in Mansfield.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 15, 2020)

Download the app. It's called Plant Net.

You take a picture of the plant and send it and it comes back with identification by flower or by leaf.  Much better on the actual plant. I tried taking a picture of your picture. Not as effective.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Me and the Daffodils....


Holly thanks. Made my day. There was a charity here that used to sell bunches at Easter time. Kept them in the fridge .


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 15, 2020)

Cee Gee said:


> My entry


Is that anywhere near Preston? My in laws.


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 15, 2020)

Camper6. It is approx 30 miles from your in laws. I have travelled through Preston many times on the way to the coast.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 15, 2020)

Cee Gee said:


> Camper6. It is approx 30 miles from your in laws. I have travelled through Preston many times on the way to the coast.


Thank you. Nice to know. Somehow the name Oldham came to me.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 15, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Love the fragrance of the Sweet Olive bushes - they bloom in the dead of winter.  My mother planted it by all the outside doorways.  Have Star Jasmine and my favorite - a gigantic bush of Root Beer Jasmine blooming right now. The Root Beer Jasmine climbs up an old oak tree and trails blooming vines all the way down to the ground, perfuming the air all around.  By the way...do know about your winters in Ohio.  Son lives in Columbus and hub and I were raised in Mansfield.


Ah, yes, they are almost neighbors (not really, because I'm about 10 miles south of Lake Erie) - We get 'lake effect' stuff, depending on the weather and the water temperature.  No idea about the Sweet Olive bushes, but would be happy to have any flower scents now.  Orchids and daffs are lovely, but scent-free.  The Root Beer Jasmine sounds extraordinary - hope you can post pictures when it blooms!


----------



## drifter (Apr 15, 2020)

Two more. These I used colored paper to reflect different colors on the flowers.


----------



## drifter (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Apr 16, 2020)

This is from the 50 ft tall Root Beer Jasmine vine that is so fragrant, it perfumes the air all around the house.  Its blooming now. It climbs an old oak tree and the blooms cascade down to the ground:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

This is my garden fence and trellis...and my glorious Pink Clematis....


----------



## Lizzie00 (Apr 16, 2020)

WOW Hollydolly - exquisite!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> WOW Hollydolly - exquisite!!


 Thanks Lizzie...


----------



## drifter (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh, my, I should delete all mine; they were posted after the cutoff date
and I didn't notice. So sorry. Delete not possible.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2020)

drifter said:


> Oh, my, I should delete all mine; they were posted after the cutoff date
> and I didn't notice. So sorry. Delete not possible.


Don’t be sorry. Toffee never announced a winner so we are all just posting lovely flower pictures for the fun of it. Besides which, your pictures were great.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 16, 2020)

drifter said:


> Oh, my, I should delete all mine; they were posted after the cutoff date
> and I didn't notice. So sorry. Delete not possible.


No problem - Keep posting your flower pictures (as mentioned here previously) ... we are just sharing, so please share with us  ( - :


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 16, 2020)

Liberty said:


> This is from the 50 ft tall Root Beer Jasmine vine that is so fragrant, it perfumes the air all around the house.  Its blooming now. It climbs an old oak tree and the blooms cascade down to the ground:
> 
> View attachment 99595
> View attachment 99596


I have to admit, I thought it would have rootbeer colored flowers, haha. Can you back away for another photo to get more of the tree and vining?  (Geez, look at me making special requests!)


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 19, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Download the app. It's called Plant Net.
> 
> You take a picture of the plant and send it and it comes back with identification by flower or by leaf.  Much better on the actual plant. I tried taking a picture of your picture. Not as effective.



Heh, just tried that and it worked -- thanks for the tip. I tried to identify it through numerous websites but that didn't work, so I came back here because your post stuck in my mind.

The second plant in my original post with the white flower is a Bloodroot. See  the Wiki article here. Scroll down to the row of pix, click the first one. Note the leaves and red stems are identical to my pik. The flowers are different because mine hadn't fully bloomed yet.

Mystery solved!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2020)

Liberty said:


> This is from the 50 ft tall Root Beer Jasmine vine that is so fragrant, it perfumes the air all around the house.  Its blooming now. It climbs an old oak tree and the blooms cascade down to the ground:
> 
> View attachment 99595
> View attachment 99596


We have a bush really similar to that in our backyard. One day I found a huge root stump someone dumped in the ditch along the side of the road and brought it home because it was healthy and had started growing and quickly. I’ve always thought it was a wild dogwood rose bush but maybe I was wrong. The smell is intoxicatingly heavenly. Here are pictures of ours. Edit: Just realized the leaves are a bit different and yours is a vine while mines a bush.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 20, 2020)

Keesha said:


> We have a bush really similar to that in our backyard. One day I found a huge root stump someone dumped in the ditch along the side of the road and brought it home because it was healthy and had started growing and quickly. I’ve always thought it was a wild dogwood rose bush but maybe I was wrong. The smell is intoxicatingly heavenly. Here are pictures of ours. Edit: Just realized the leaves are a bit different and yours is a vine while mines a bush.
> View attachment 100211View attachment 100212


Wonder what kind of a vine that is?!  It looks beautiful.   Does it bloom in the spring always?  The root beer jasmine blooms in the spring and then off and on in the summer.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Wonder what kind of a vine that is?!  It looks beautiful.   Does it bloom in the spring always?  The root beer jasmine blooms in the spring and then off and on in the summer.


It’s a huge bush that blooms in the spring  right after our lilacs bloom and smells heavenly. It grows incredibly fast and every couple of years I have to hard cut it back. I’m so glad I scooped it from the side of the road.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 20, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s a huge bush that blooms in the spring  right after our lilacs bloom and smells heavenly. It grows incredibly fast and every couple of years I have to hard cut it back. I’m so glad I scooped it from the side of the road.



I think that's a Honeysuckle. I have them around here and yes, they grow like weeds! A bit too much.

But the smell, wow. The air around here is SO sweet for a couple of weeks in May it borders on sickening. Like when you stuff yourself with too many sweets and you just do not want any more.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 20, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> I think that's a Honeysuckle. I have them around here and yes, they grow like weeds! A bit too much.
> 
> But the smell, wow. The air around here is SO sweet for a couple of weeks in May it borders on sickening. Like when you stuff yourself with too many sweets and you just do not want any more.


Sure doesn't look like the honeysuckle we have down here in Texas.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 20, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Sure doesn't look like the honeysuckle we have down here in Texas.



If you click the link, you will see there are around 180 different species of them.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 20, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Heh, just tried that and it worked -- thanks for the tip. I tried to identify it through numerous websites but that didn't work, so I came back here because your post stuck in my mind.
> 
> The second plant in my original post with the white flower is a Bloodroot. See  the Wiki article here. Scroll down to the row of pix, click the first one. Note the leaves and red stems are identical to my pik. The flowers are different because mine hadn't fully bloomed yet.
> 
> Mystery solved!


Terrific.  I always like to know the names of plants in case I would like to have one.


----------

